# 800 Lumen LED Spotlight



## Lips (Dec 19, 2009)

.






800 Lumen LED Spotlight

*with Lithium Ion Battery*


*Specs and Pics:*
http://www.magnalight.com/images/product/specsheet/2019.pdf



Maybe install a SST-90 ?

This lightweight 14 ounces, ultra rugged, ergonomic handheld Magnalight 10 Watt LED spotlight operates for 4.5 hours
on a single charge of an integrated Lithium ion battery. This Magnalight spotlight ships with a wall charger
that can be plugged into any voltage wall outlet on the planet (plug adapters specific to non-US countries is
required). The patent pending LED reflector configuration produces an 800 foot beam that is 175 feet wide.
This LED light has a pistol grip format, weighs 14 ounces and runs 4.5 hours when fully charged for 90
minutes. Backed by a 3 year warranty, our new Magnalight handheld LED spotlight is ideal for work,
security, military applications, search and rescue, hunting and spotting.
This handheld spotlight was designed to be lightweight and durable. The materials were chosen for the
same purpose. This 10 watt LED handheld light has a high impact nylon handle and machined aluminum
LED housing. The driver board for the LED is potted within the LED head. While, the LED head is rated at
120,000 hours (15 years of non-stop use), the head itself can be removed and replaced. We don't really
see the need for replacement; however we do see future upgrades as LED technology continues to move
forward. A year from now, we may offer a 20 watt LED (which doesn't exist yet) head which will be
compatible with this light. The 16 gauge internal wiring and connectors are simple, well insulated and well
constructed.
The LED is packaged and bound within a patented reflector system. This is a single 10 Watt LED
configuration, not a cluster of low grade LEDs. The reflector captures and focuses the light efficiently and
effectively. A thick Lexan lens protects the LED and reflector package and the entire assembly is potted into
the machined aluminum head. The black powder coating protects the aluminum from oxidation.
The light output on this handheld LED light is shockingly strong. We see a lot of lighting technology, and
while we saw the longevity and low current draw advantages, we weren't big fans of LEDs because they
didn't project light well. They did better as short range flood lights. But recently, the developments in
LEDs and related reflector technology are amazing. This light projects a bright, white beam to 800 feet and
covers an area about 75 feet wide. Unlike halogen or HID lights, there is not a distinct beam edge. The
beam sort of tapers off as it fans out. The 800 foot beam length means that we could read license plates,
addresses and other markings at that range easily. Reflective and white items, such as road and boat dock
markers were visible at distances to 1500 feet. This LED light produces "cool white" light, very similar to
the color and consistency of fluorescent lights you might find in a new office building or retail store, in the









http://www.magnalight.com/p-2019-le...-pistol-style--800-lumens--800-x-75-beam.aspx


.


----------



## VRI Tactical (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like something Buck Rogers would carry. Not real keen on the ergo's


----------



## Patriot (Dec 19, 2009)

Interesting light which I've seen over on their site before. My intuition tells me that it wouldn't handle an SST-90 driven to full current. It appears to be mostly plastic. Still 800L isn't bad at all and it might make a nice utility light. I wonder if it can be plugged into 12V.


----------



## larryk (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks like they use Lightforce bodies and handles for some of there lights.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 23, 2009)

VRI Tactical said:


> Looks like something Buck Rogers would carry. Not real keen on the ergo's



Yea.. carrying that around could get you shot!


----------



## East Tn Bowman (Jan 6, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Interesting light which I've seen over on their site before. My intuition tells me that it wouldn't handle an SST-90 driven to full current. It appears to be mostly plastic. Still 800L isn't bad at all and it might make a nice utility light. I wonder if it can be plugged into 12V.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 7, 2010)

windstrings said:


> Yea.. carrying that around could get you shot!



I agree, people will end up getting shot carrying a light like that.
Law enforcement officers will this is it a light mounted on a gun.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 7, 2010)

I think its clear to see, that this is no weapon...:laughing:

But in the dark, you could bet a problem with a LEO. 

What does this light cost?


----------



## windstrings (Jan 7, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> I think its clear to see, that this is no weapon...:laughing:
> 
> But in the dark, you could bet a problem with a LEO.
> 
> What does this light cost?



My first solution would be to say.... "don't carry it at night unless its on".. but then if you do ever turn it off.. even for a moment, the officer or neighbor has no way of knowing if you switched hands or objects in your hands.

Unless you're willing to handle it just as if it were a gun... I can't see giving one of these to my kid for sure!\

Here in texas.... if someone walks in front of your house with a pistol at night.. you can shoot them and probably won't even be charged....

Moral of the story is...... "avoid the appearance of evil".... even if its not.


----------

